# Any jewellery store suggestions?



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been hiding for a while since leaving the fishy world, but got lots of things on the go. I hope everyone here on the forum is doing well, I've occasionally checked in and posted, but not near the amount I should be 

I'm looking for a decent jeweller at the moment, looking to popping the big Q soon (rather just make it formal after 9 years now), and would like to take some suggestions on the smaller guys vs the big name stores. I work in markham (404/steeles) and live bayview/401 so anything there and between is great, or in the top end of the city



thanks on all fronts if you have anything!

HOPE ALL IS WELL IN GTAAQUARIA!!!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I highly recommend Lorica Designs, Aurora is an amazing artist who is highly skilled. She's in toronto, not sure where she's located these days.

http://loricadesigns.grandportfolio.com/ is her website. email contact is on it.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Barthau Jewellers in Stouffville does very beautiful and skilled work. My family found out about him when we wanted an antique watch fixed and he was happy to do the work when all the mall jewellery stores wouldn't touch it. My brother got my sister-in-law's engagement ring made at Peoples but the wedding band made at Barthau's - the wedding band is noticably nicer and doesn't trap dirt (the engagement does). My engagement ring is also made there - I asked my significant other to go to Barthaus when the time came  Congrats on being ready for the big question, I'm sure after 9 years your lady will be thrilled.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jewellers market at Warden and Eglington. Now I've never bought diamonds or know anything about them. But 25+ jewllers within a couple feet of each other is hard to beat.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

JulieFish said:


> Barthau Jewellers in Stouffville does very beautiful and skilled work. My family found out about him when we wanted an antique watch fixed and he was happy to do the work when all the mall jewellery stores wouldn't touch it. My brother got my sister-in-law's engagement ring made at Peoples but the wedding band made at Barthau's - the wedding band is noticably nicer and doesn't trap dirt (the engagement does). My engagement ring is also made there - I asked my significant other to go to Barthaus when the time came  Congrats on being ready for the big question, I'm sure after 9 years your lady will be thrilled.


thanks a lot, I like stouffville, and Im working in newmarket friday, and will try for a pit-stop on my way back down home....

yeah after 9 years it's about damn time, we started dating in high school, and we've talked about it for 8 years now, she'll finally be done school in the spring, and will be able to work (hopefully) by this time next year - so we need to get this show on the road so to speak!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Take a look at VIP Jewellers. They are located in Maple at Keele and Rutherford. The shop is small, but they are true jewelers and do jewelry design too.

http://www.vipdiamondjewellery.com/

I purchased my wife's engagement ring and both our wedding bands. Robert will be able to work with whatever your budget is. He can get you whatever style you want and will else show you diamonds in a manor that you can make a educated decision. Robert's a great guy. He also will get your diamonds and ring appraised by a third party gem lab. Let him know Justin recommended him, he will give fair pricing! Other people in my family have also dealt with him over the years.

Good luck with the proposal!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have any good suggestions, but on behalf of everyone reading this thread, we want to know what you end up doing and how things go! Keep us updated!   

Best wishes!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks guys, I'm going to look into all the places suggested thus far, and for the good luck/wishes!

luckily I have no worries about this, we've been half planning a wedding, sort of skipping a little step


----------

